# Marlborough, Mass



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll be there for work Monday - Wednesday (well... till Thursday night, but leaving as soon as work is over).

Anyone up for a cigar, perhaps? I won't have a vehicle but I'll be staying at the:

Hampton Inn Marlborough MA
277 Boston Post Rd West
Marlborough, MA 01752

I could always take a cab if I needed to get somewhere.

Probably would only be able to get together after 6pm or so, but it'd be cool to meet up with someone out that way!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

If you're around Thursday night I could probably do some HERF'in. M-W this coming week are bad days for me though.

Victory Cigar Bar is a fun place and only in the next town over (Sudbury).


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm thinking we can make something happen.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I'd love to go also but he's a "SLAYER OF NEWBS" IDK if that's a smart move on my part to show.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> I'd love to go also but he's a "SLAYER OF NEWBS" IDK if that's a smart move on my part to show.


Me? I'm harmless...


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

DBall said:


> Me? I'm harmless...


LIES, but still, im gonna try to make an appearance

stearns


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Observation #1 - These people can't decide whether to spell it Marlboro or Marlborough.

Sheesh.

Can't wait, guys! :tu


----------



## jamz (Mar 29, 2008)

Dang, I could have come to this, and given massphatness the box pass at the same time. I'll be in the neighborhood, let me see what I can do.

Also, I've stayed at that hampton inn a few times.... no outdoor tables to smoke at that I remember.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I had lunch with Vin today and passed along my best wishes for a fun HERF. I wish I could come, but I have a prior obligation.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

DBall said:


> Observation #1 - These people can't decide whether to spell it Marlboro or Marlborough.
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> Can't wait, guys! :tu


its the same way for northboro and southboro, us cwazy massholes

stearns


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> Me? I'm harmless...


What a crock of bologna! Harmless...whatever! If that was the case..how is it that I walked in with 2 full size sticks and 3 mini's and walked out with 8 new sticks? :ss:tu You sir are a gentleman and a scholar! .... I think a scholar..."BECAUSE YOU DON'T HAVE A JOB RIGHT?" HAHAHA soo funny Stearns!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks to DBall, stearns & mugen910 for making our little Monday night herf a success. Dan, it was the nuts meeting you. Hope we get to do it again sometime.:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Any pics of the smoking indians?


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

no sir. i've made it this long without letting my picture leak, and will not let it show yet

stearns


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> Any pics of the smoking indians?


I forgot my camera, but Ben (stearns) looks like every other unemployed college kid ... :chk


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I just gotta take a quick moment to thank all you guys for coming out, for the sticks I was gifted and for the awesome company. I had an awesome time and definitely can't wait to do it again...

Oh and Vin... I'm gonna try like hell to hang on to that tat black for a while... you definitely granted a wish I've had for quite a while.

Ben, your 05 Monte #4 didn't make it past tonight. Just finished it, and it was awesome!!!

:tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

great to hear, i've enjoyed all the ones i've smoked. by the way, thanks to you, i hate myself more for not having money. i've been looking at all the discounted stuff at 1k1 and want it all

stearns


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> *I just gotta take a quick moment to thank all you guys for coming out, for the sticks I was gifted and for the awesome company. I had an awesome time and definitely can't wait to do it again...*
> 
> Oh and Vin... I'm gonna try like hell to hang on to that tat black for a while... you definitely granted a wish I've had for quite a while.
> 
> ...


You sir have officially popped my CC cherry...I will never forget you! :r


----------

